# Formater une disquette pour vieux Mac



## cham (11 Novembre 2007)

Hello tous 

J'ai un iBook avec lecteur de disquette USB. J'ai téléchargé le syst 7.0.1 chez Apple et décompressé les .sea avec stuffit expander. Je peux monter les images disques (ou images disquettes ) sous OS X.4. 

Problème : quand je formate (efface) des disquettes en HFS avec utilitaire de disque, l'espace dispo est loin de 1.4 Mo. Il y a environ 300 Ko occupés par 3 ou 4 fichiers que je ne vois pas. Ca rend impossible de copier les éléments de l'image sur la disquette physique. 

Comment faire pour avoir toute la capacité des disquettes et créer enfin mes disquettes 7.0.1 ? ? ? J'y perds mon latin


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2007)

cham a dit:


> Hello tous
> 
> J'ai un iBook avec lecteur de disquette USB. J'ai téléchargé le syst 7.0.1 chez Apple et décompressé les .sea avec stuffit expander. Je peux monter les images disques (ou images disquettes ) sous OS X.4.
> 
> ...



Normalement, à partir de l'image disque, tu dois pouvoir écrire directement la disquette. Si ça ne marche pas sous X, fais le avec DiscCopy 6* sous Classic.



(*) dispo sur la même page des vieilleries d'Apple ou tu as téléchargé ton système.


----------



## cham (12 Novembre 2007)

Pfff... la galère ! ! !  Merci pour la réponse mais je n'ai pas Classic, ni OS 9... 

Ca devrait fonctionner normalement : OS X.4 + lecteur USB ou pas ? ? ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

cham a dit:


> Pfff... la gal&#232;re ! ! !  Merci pour la r&#233;ponse mais je n'ai pas Classic, ni OS 9...
> 
> Ca devrait fonctionner normalement : OS X.4 + lecteur USB ou pas ? ? ?



Sans OS 9, je ne sais pas. Je ne peux plus tester sous Tiger, l'alim de mon "Superdisk" USB est HS. Il m'en reste un en baie d'extension sur mon WallStreet, mais celui ci est sous Panther. Maintenant, si &#231;a fonctionne sous Panther, il y a de grandes chances que &#231;a marche aussi sous Tiger. Je vais essayer de trouver un moment pour tester dans la journ&#233;e, je te dirais si j'y arrive.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

Bon, me revoil&#224;.

Alors, j'ai tent&#233; de restaurer une (Install 1) des disquettes du syst&#232;me 7.01 de la page des vieux softs Apple au moyen des outils de l'onglet "restaurer" d'Utilitaire de disque, &#231;a n'a pas fonctionn&#233;, mais je ne sais pas &#224; quel niveau (mon "superdisk" de baie d'extension ne me parait pas aussi fiable que l'USB, il &#224; des difficult&#233;s &#224; lire et &#224; &#233;crire des disquettes qui passaient tr&#232;s bien avec l'USB). Par contre, apr&#232;s formatage de la disquette, une copie directe depuis l'image mont&#233;e a tr&#232;s bien fonctionn&#233; (quoi que laborieuse &#224; r&#233;aliser, en raison des probl&#232;mes expos&#233;s plus haut). La capacit&#233; de la disquette format&#233;e faisant 7 Ko de plus que la taille de l'image, j'ai 87 Ko de libre en sortie, contre seulement 80 sur l'image.


----------



## cham (13 Novembre 2007)

Merci d'avoir pris du temps. De mon côté c'est la disquette "Installation 1" qui pose des problème, l'image est bien remplie et il n'y a pas assez de place dispo sur la disquette formatée. 

Je vais essayer de trouver un soft genre ResEdit pour voir et dégager ces 300 Ko de fichiers cachés qui m'embêtent !​


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

cham a dit:


> Merci d'avoir pris du temps. De mon côté c'est la disquette "Installation 1" qui pose des problème, l'image est bien remplie et il n'y a pas assez de place dispo sur la disquette formatée.
> 
> Je vais essayer de trouver un soft genre ResEdit pour voir et dégager ces 300 Ko de fichiers cachés qui m'embêtent !​



Là, je ne comprend pas, c'est précisément sur cette disquette que j'ai fait mon test


----------



## cham (13 Novembre 2007)

C'est OS X qui installe des fichiers bidons. Avec la version démo de Resorcerer je peux les voir (cf. image) mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment les virer. Les fichiers store.db et .store.db pèsent chacun 148 Ko. Les autres 1 Ko ou zéro. On progresse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

tu devrais reconstruire ton bureau, &#231;a les ferait maigrir, je pense. Sur mon PowerBook (sous Panther, depuis lequel j'ai fait la manip), il ne prennent que quelques octets (enfin, un Ko chacun, c'est le tarif minimum, m&#234;me s'ils font en fait beaucoup moins). Je ne suis pas certain, mais je crois que ces fichiers sont li&#233;s au partage de fichier, essaie aussi de le d&#233;sactiver.


----------



## cham (13 Novembre 2007)

Reconstruire le bureau... C'est pas un truc pour OS 9 &#231;a ? 

Sinon comment passer de la version d&#233;mo &#224; la version full de resorcer (l&#233;galement bien s&#251;r), il n'y a pas de menu pour entrer le n&#176; de s&#233;rie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2007)

cham a dit:


> Reconstruire le bureau... C'est pas un truc pour OS 9 ça ?



Ça se fait aussi sous OS X, apparemment



cham a dit:


> Sinon comment passer de la version démo à la version full de resorcer (légalement bien sûr), il n'y a pas de menu pour entrer le n° de série ?



Tu as essayé la fenêtre "à propos de", ou les préférences ?


----------



## cham (13 Novembre 2007)

Oui mais je ne trouve pas. Et les éditeurs gratuits ne voient pas ces ressources


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2007)

J'ai jet&#233; un &#339;il, apparemment, c'est une version de d&#233;mo pure et dure, pas enregistrable.


----------



## cham (14 Novembre 2007)

Bon c'est rassurant pour ma sant&#233; mentale !​ 
J'ai tent&#233; l'assaut par un autre flanc. J'ai fouin&#233; un peu dans mes vieilles disquettes, j'ai trouv&#233; un 0S 7.1 apparemment pour tous Macs, m&#234;me si il y a une disquette LC3 dans le lot. Quand je tente l'installation standard (disquette "Installation 1") j'ai acc&#232;s au programme d'installation mais le bouton "Lecteur" pour choisir le volume de destination est gris&#233; et je ne peux pas s&#233;lectionner le disque dur du Powerbook 140. Ca me fait craindre pour la sant&#233; de ce DD ​ 
J'ai aussi un &#233;norme disque externe SCSI de 500 Mo ! ! !  mais il me manque le c&#226;ble HDI-30 pour brancher sur le connecteur mini du Powerbook.​ 
J'ai essay&#233; de d&#233;marrer sur la ROM (Pomme+Alt+X+O) mais &#231;a ne fonctionne pas. C'est d'ailleurs pas s&#251;r que ce soit possible.​ 
Sinon, pensez-vous &#224; quelques trucs &#224; zapper ou remettre &#224; z&#233;ro qui pourraient m'aider ?​ 
Thanx​


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2007)

cham a dit:


> J'ai aussi un &#233;norme disque externe SCSI de 500 Mo ! ! !  mais il me manque le c&#226;ble HDI-30 pour brancher sur le connecteur mini du Powerbook.​



La solution ! C'est ce que j'utilise pour connecter des p&#233;riph&#233;riques SCSI &#224; mon WallStreet, *ET* utiliser mon WallStreet en "Mode disque SCSI" (l'&#233;quivalent du "mode target" pour les anciens PowerBook munis du SCSI) : le PB devient un simple disque dur SCSI externe.



cham a dit:


> J'ai essay&#233; de d&#233;marrer sur la ROM (Pomme+Alt+X+O) mais &#231;a ne fonctionne pas. C'est d'ailleurs pas s&#251;r que ce soit possible.​
> Sinon, pensez-vous &#224; quelques trucs &#224; zapper ou remettre &#224; z&#233;ro qui pourraient m'aider ?​
> Thanx​



Normal, un seul Mac a &#233;t&#233; muni d'un syst&#232;me en Rom, je ne sais plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment lequel, le "Classic" je crois, mais s&#251;r, &#231;a n'&#233;tait pas un portable.

Sinon, essaie un grand nettoyage avec OnyX, (maintenance, hein, pas "bricolage"), &#231;a n'est pas normal qu'OS X te mette 300 Ko de fichiers cach&#233;s sur une disquette. Tu peux poser la question &#224; l'auteur d'Onyx dans le fil unique qui lui est consacr&#233; en t&#234;te du forum "Applications", en g&#233;n&#233;ral, il y r&#233;pond personnellement.


----------



## apenspel (15 Novembre 2007)

Ils n'ont vraiment plus de disquettes format&#233;es HFS &#224; la FNAC ou en magasin sp&#233;cialis&#233; ?

Dans le temps, pour faire ce genre de disquettes, j'avais utilis&#233; mon vieux G3 sous Mac OS 9, car avec le m&#234;me sous Jaguar, ou mon iMac G3 et lecteur de disquettes LaCie sous Panther, impossible. Du moins possible, mais impropre &#224; la copie de .img d'installation (Syst&#232;me 7.5.3).


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Ils n'ont vraiment plus de disquettes format&#233;es HFS &#224; la FNAC ou en magasin sp&#233;cialis&#233; ?
> 
> Dans le temps, pour faire ce genre de disquettes, j'avais utilis&#233; mon vieux G3 sous Mac OS 9, car avec le m&#234;me sous Jaguar, ou mon iMac G3 et lecteur de disquettes LaCie sous Panther, impossible. Du moins possible, mais impropre &#224; la copie de .img d'installation (Syst&#232;me 7.5.3).




   


J'ai r&#233;alis&#233; nombre de jeux de disquettes d'installation de Mac OS (notamment des 7.0.x) avec des disquettes d'occasion pr&#233;alablement utilis&#233;es sur PC, et n'ai jamais (sauf d&#233;faut physique des disquettes) eu de probl&#232;me pour les utiliser :mouais:


----------



## apenspel (15 Novembre 2007)

Bah, formater sour Mac OS X, &#231;a va, mais pas comme &#231;a devrait (&#231;a allait, mais pas comme &#231;a aurait du).
Je pouvais mieux le faire (et que le r&#233;sultat soit bootable), mais uniquement sur le lecteur interne du G3 et sous Mac OS 9.


----------



## cham (2 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La solution !



Commandé !  

Et hapiniouillère !  

Arf, je pensais déjà que le Powerbook 140 sur lequel je veux installer un système propre a perdu son DD, vlatipas que je lui ai à moitié pété un pied et cassé un ressort de trackpad arf, le pauvre. L'année commence fort...


----------



## cham (8 Janvier 2008)

Bon j'ai reçu la bébête, ça fonctionne bien, j'arrive à booter sur mon DD SCSI. Je maintenant quasiment sur que le DD de mon Powerbook 140 est mort. Arf, et j'en trouve pas sur ebay ni priceminister ni cassemac. 

Chose étrange le Powerbook ne reconnaît pas les disquettes 800 Ko formattées et remplies par le LC3 et utilisées par le MacPlus. Est-ce que le lecteur n'est pas "superdrive" ?


----------

